# Myers Briggs types as High school stereotypes.



## Doom

I kept switching Schools through my first few years of Highschool and when I got to my senior years I was in a small town school with like on 60 odd students at my year so they already had their groups formed and as a result I had no real friends besides on guy who was repeating (and I think he might be an ENFJ) the year earlier. I used to skip school a lot so kind of failed, the Academic system works better for Sensors in my opinion.


----------



## Disfigurine

Scarecrow793 said:


> You have definitely never set foot in an AP class.


Why so? Because I'm a dropout?


----------



## Disfigurine

Oh ffs

"principal's" not "principles" whatever, I was half asleep, give me a bloody break.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Scarecrow793 said:


> You have definitely never set foot in an AP class.


And were you there to hold a candle?

Or does your mouth just shoot off offensive comments in random directions,cause you feel brave on the internet?

Or is an AP class your biggest achievement up-to-date?

She's set two feet in an AP class, not just one.
And you better be watching that mouth, pumpkin.


----------



## elixare

Whooooooo drama!!!!!


----------



## Robopop

Me is INTP, I was basically a slacker through and through, I slept in my classes, trolled people sometimes(in my ENTP-ish adolescent phase), and was a loner in high school.


----------



## Scarecrow793

Kr3m1in said:


> And you better be watching that mouth, pumpkin.


Why should I do that? I was calling someone on their BS. Feel free to call me on mine. Frankly, all this 'I'm too good at abstract thinking to succeed in school' is pissing me off. Grade school isn't remotely difficult for anyone with an IQ over 90, and if you failed out, there had to be hard drugs involved. Stop whining that your claimed intuition (an asset in ANY kind of cognitive endeavor) prevented you from achieving a basic societal benchmark.


----------



## Scarecrow793

Belua said:


> Why so? Because I'm a dropout?


Grade-school educators do not 'Talk bullshit'. They teach the bare minimum, the tiniest amount about a subject that it is possible to teach. You were one of those kids who sat in an on-level history course and made fun of the $27,000-earning teacher, telling them that the moon-landing was faked. You're pretending to be a rebel and it isn't working for you.


----------



## Disfigurine

Scarecrow793 said:


> Grade-school educators do not 'Talk bullshit'. They teach the bare minimum, the tiniest amount about a subject that it is possible to teach. You were one of those kids who sat in an on-level history course and made fun of the $27,000-earning teacher, telling them that the moon-landing was faked. You're pretending to be a rebel and it isn't working for you.


Actually, the teachers I had did talk bullshit, really offensive bullshit against my family even.
Racial slurs, sexist remarks, etc.
I didn't speak up just to rebel for no reason. Like I had said before, I was generally pretty quiet.

One time I was sent out of the classroom because I disagreed with what a teacher was saying about autism, she turned it into a personal attack pretty fast. She was not an adult in that situation and I lost all my respect for her.

You can go ahead and keep jumping to conclusions, though, it looks great on you.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Scarecrow793 said:


> Why should I do that? I was calling someone on their BS. Feel free to call me on mine. Frankly, all this 'I'm too good at abstract thinking to succeed in school' is pissing me off. Grade school isn't remotely difficult for anyone with an IQ over 90, and if you failed out, there had to be hard drugs involved. Stop whining that your claimed intuition (an asset in ANY kind of cognitive endeavor) prevented you from achieving a basic societal benchmark.


Well I am calling you out on your shit.

I haven't noticed the member in question claiming anywhere in this thread that they were 'too abstract' for anything.

Speaking of the IQ and graduation correlation, do you have any statistics to support your claim, or do you just cite your own baseless beliefs as being factual information?

There are a variety of factors that could lead one to drop out of HS, and maybe if you don't happen to know the circumstances pertaining to the given situation, you shouldn't go around iQ-ing people you know nothing about based on the number of HS years they've completed.

Besides jumping to conclusions, for a PerC beginner you're crafting yourself a pretty shitty rep for lashing out at an extremely intelligent and well-respected member.

Maybe when you grow up a bit you'll learn that societal benchmarks hae nothing to do with either IQ or the amount of success one can achieve in the so-called real world.


----------



## Scarecrow793

I enjoy the complete attention to tone and spelling AFTER I call you out. If you really wished to depict yourself as someone oppressed by bigoted teachers, you would have mentioned these "racial slurs, remarks, etc." before now, rather than 'All the bullshit the teacher was talking'. But in the interest of group harmony, I will allow you to put on your leather jacket and smoke cigs, or whatever you think makes you look awesome, and keep masturbating yourself on how cool you are.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Now for what they most likely got in trouble for in school (feel free to edit this as you please)

ESTJ - 
ISTJ - Nothing, it would be against the rules.
ESFJ - 
ISFJ - 

ESTP - Bullying
ISTP - Drug use
ESFP - Causing drama
ISFP - Carving dicks into the bathroom stalls

ENFJ - Manipulating people to do their bidding
INFJ - 
ENFP - Sexual harassment 
INFP - Cutting class

ENTJ - Blackmailing students
INTJ - Putting viruses on the school's Mac computers just to prove it's possible.
ENTP - Arguing with the teacher (and being right)
INTP - Telling people to kill themselves


----------



## Dylio

Axe said:


> Now for what they most likely got in trouble for in school (feel free to edit this as you please)
> 
> ESTJ -
> ISTJ - Nothing, it would be against the rules.
> ESFJ -
> ISFJ -
> 
> ESTP - Bullying
> ISTP - Drug use
> ESFP - Causing drama
> ISFP - Carving dicks into the bathroom walls
> 
> ENFJ - Manipulating people to do their bidding
> INFJ -
> ENFP - Sexual harassment
> INFP - Cutting class
> 
> ENTJ - Blackmailing students
> INTJ - Putting viruses on the school's Mac computers just to prove it's possible.
> ENTP - Arguing with the teacher (and being right)
> INTP - Telling people to kill themselves


I am quite the opposite of a bully. Although i think the INFP "cutting class" is very fitting lol based on my INFP friend that i had in high school.

The party boy fits me lol and possibly secret pot dealer, seeing as how ive considered it, but its not something im naive enough to get in to. In high school i was friends with everybody, i didnt have a particular clique that i fit into. i had a best friend that i would do everything with, and everybody constantly asked if we were dating lol, but no cliques for me. peace and mad love for all


----------



## Voodo Chile

I think the ISFP would be either 'quiet person who draws in class' or 'person who laughs at random stuff with friends' depending on weather their friends are in a class. In either case always the nice guy


----------



## viva

childofprodigy said:


> That's complete BS. Ranking first or second => you go to better college => you get more money out of life. That's where the drive comes from. By virtue of being NT, scoring high in tests become infinitely easier, so you don't even need the drive in the first place in most cases. You don't even have to try.
> 
> There's nothing inherent in the ENFJ psyche that would entail that the ENFJ would necessarily become valedictorian.
> 
> Also the types that are frequently cited to have highest GPAs are INTJs and ENTJs. Not ENFJs.


----------



## elixare

vivacissimamente said:


>


----------



## aallyy

Scarecrow793 said:


> ESTP- Party boy, star offensive tackle, secret pot dealer.
> ISTP- Skater kid.
> ESFP- Drama queen.
> ISFP- Graffiti artist/ Rebel.


I'm an ISFP in high school currently and it's funny because I'm actually studying street art in my visual arts course! xD 


Just one more year of HS


----------



## Scarecrow793

I'm digging the suggestions. 

As an ENTP in high school, I got in trouble for skipping, angry outbursts, and had a few issues with an ESFP girl I dated who was convinced I was stalking her after we broke up. Although I'm starting to wonder if I'm an ENFP, so maybe that fits better. I argued with teachers quite frequently, but never got written up for it really.


----------



## elixare

I literally got sent to the principal's office once for being "too cocky" 

wtf?


----------



## Third Engine

For the whole valedictorian, the year I graduated, an ENFJ (one of my best friends) was valedictorian, and an ENTJ was salutatorian (who was a dick but also a decent friend of mine). This year, my sister, who is an ISFJ, is probably gonna be valedictorian.

I didn't really fit any stereotype in high school. I was pretty well liked by most everyone--some of the jocks thought I was weird (which I am/was), but other than that, I wasn't much of anything. I made friends with everyone.


----------



## MissJordan

childofprodigy said:


> Why the fuck is ENFJ the valedictorian?


ENFJs tend to be the sort that do those _boring-ass_ speeches in assembly about kids in africa and the importance of recycling.


----------



## Mind Swirl

Axe said:


> INTJ as gamer seems to work well for me. Everybody always assumed I got a new video game when I missed school.


 I also played video games, though very few knew about it. I didn't play enough or have enough games that I'd call myself a gamer though.

Most of the gamers I knew seemed xSTP or xNTP. It's hard to tell though. 
I'd think the people who played Magic (the card game) under the stairs every day were probably INTJ. :tongue:


----------



## Wendixy

Scarecrow793 said:


> INFP- art geek.
> INTJ- Gamer.


That's the only ones I can relate to lol.

Sigh.


----------



## Celtic Dreams

Paranoid Android said:


> I fit none of those. I was just a quiet kid who didn't try hard at all and also didn't fit in with people. I was nothing.


I was a social nothing. 
But I was also salutatorian, the unpopular nerd, and always the teacher's pet. The kids called me "the calculator" and the only time I was popular was choosing teams for quiz games.


----------



## Vaka

Celtic Dreams said:


> I was a social nothing.
> But I was also salutatorian, the unpopular nerd, and always the teacher's pet. The kids called me "the calculator" and the only time I was popular was choosing teams for quiz games.


 People somehow thought I was smart even though the only time I put any effort in was in ninth grade. In other levels, I sat there a lot in class and scribbled random things on a sheet of paper or completely zoned out a lot of the time. Sometimes I'd just skip classes I didn't want to go to. 
I hated high school, I'm glad I'm out right now lol

Even then, though, I was never popular at all, I got called on sometimes by other kids,but rarely and I was just so terribly awkward


----------



## Clear

The whole "artistic and quiet" thing pretty much sums up my mousy little ISFP high-school self.  I was always sitting in the back of class doodling on my notes. Had a few good friends, didn't make many enemies, just kind of flew under the radar. And actually, I wasn't involved in the visual arts nearly as much as music. Total band geek: concert, marching, pit, pep...

I knew an ESFP who was a true-blue "thespian" drama kid. Dramatic both on and off the stage. 

Hahaha, and now my little sister is just going into high school... I'd pin her as an ENFP, very social. She's a good kid, and her close friends are a trustworthy bunch (I've known them all since they were in gradeschool). I think she'll have a lot of fun.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Seeker said:


> childofprodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's complete BS. Ranking first or second => you go to better college => you get more money out of life. That's where the drive comes from. By virtue of being NT, scoring high in tests become infinitely easier, so you don't even need the drive in the first place in most cases. You don't even have to try.
> 
> There's nothing inherent in the ENFJ psyche that would entail that the ENFJ would necessarily become valedictorian.
> 
> Also the types that are frequently cited to have highest GPAs are INTJs and ENTJs. Not ENFJs.[/QUOTE
> 
> A. I think that you are taking the list a little seriously.
> B. Although no type is guaranteed to be a valedictorian or not, ENFJ's do have some traits that tend to make us academically successful. I am a law professor and graduated from one of the top 15 law schools in the country. Some of my students seem to think that their success is based solely on their intelligence or their reasoning ability. But hard work plays a huge rule. ENFJ's are givers. Hard work that sounds unreasonable to others is something we do before breakfast. And if the teacher tells us we have a sentence that sounds wrong we are ashamed and work harder to correct it. We are so eager to please and often that means we try to please teachers and parents. We tend to explore every avenue to succeed---- developing a working relationship with the teacher, getting inside the teacher's head, studying, and correcting. We also look inward. So unlike some types who will shift their shortcomings onto the teacher, we take responsibility for them and try to correct them. In fact, we have a loud inner critic who drives us to correct. We also can be traditional in some ways, which means going the school route. Moreover, we plan ahead. So we have managed our time to allow for school and activities.
> 
> Not all of us will be valedictorians, but I know a number of us who are outstanding at academics.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted for truth.
> 
> Also, I have noticed the extreme planning side of the ENFJ to be one of the main forces in keeping them successful. When you combine that with being successful in someone else's eyes, whether it be a group or your boss, it is a major force to be reconned with. You can be right about everything and perfect at it but if you don't have the people skills and discipline to make it happen, most likely nothing will come of it.
> 
> Most of the ENFJs are extremely smart. One of the major indicators I have found usefull in telling the difference between ENFJ and ENTJ is that the ENFJ often make many appeals to the heart almost constantly. It makes them look really shiny and almost too good to be true. The unhealthy ones may resort to guilt trips and smothering. They often end up switching groups of freinds often because of this. One of the indicators of intellegence is that they spot the unrest in the group or individual before the issue sees the light of day and gets around town and pair a factual thing that has happenned with leaving and make that the reason they are leaving instead of telling everyone the real reason which was that they were starting to not like the ENFJ. This way they can claim they are telling the truth since the reason was a truth, but just not truelly the reason for leaving. It takes a lot of smarts and planning to keep on top of all that intricate social stuff. Making people see you in the light you wish to be seen in is super difficult work.
Click to expand...


----------



## locofoco

I just kinda cried a lot in high school. And studied. And ate my lunch during second period. And then at lunch I'd run to the library, so I wouldn't have to do anything.


----------



## Wendixy

locofoco said:


> I just kinda cried a lot in high school. And studied. And ate my lunch during second period. And then at lunch I'd run to the library, so I wouldn't have to do anything.


 I'm glad that I wasn't the only one.


----------



## blisteringpree

In my high school both the valedictorian and salutatorian were pretty big INTPs. Class president was an ENFJ


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo

I was expecting INFP to be "the loner". I was disappointed.

I am also more of a history geek. Art barely interests me at all.


----------



## ouch

LaLiLuLeLo said:


> I was expecting INFP to be "the loner". I was disappointed.
> 
> I am also more of a history geek. Art barely interests me at all.


 
Exactly! I'm the loner band geek.


----------



## Linnifae

Scarecrow793 said:


> (Bear in mind, this is a joke, simply based off the observation that myself and every other ENTP I've met described themselves as being the 'popular nerd' or 'smart slacker' in HS. Thought I'd throw some cliches on this stitch and give it a go. You're encouraged to correct/ hash out this list further)
> 
> ESTJ- President of future business leaders of America, Eagle Scout, football team captain.
> ISTJ- Teacher's pet.
> ESFJ- Class President, head cheerleader.
> ISFJ- Campus Evangelical.
> 
> ESTP- Party boy, star offensive tackle, secret pot dealer.
> ISTP- Skater kid.
> ESFP- Drama queen.
> ISFP- Graffiti artist/ Rebel.
> 
> ENFJ- Valedictorian, soccer team captain.
> INFJ- Earth Mother.
> ENFP- class clown.
> INFP- art geek.
> 
> ENTJ- Salutatorian, overachieving asshole.
> INTJ- Gamer.
> ENTP- popular nerd.
> INTP- mathalete, secret stoner.



I relate to ESFP, ENFP, ISFJ, & ISTJ in that order. I was goofy, dramatic but also took school and grades pretty seriously (especially in the classes I liked which anything not related to math) and also enjoyed talking about my faith (if I could have a non emotional and intelligent conversatin, rather than a touchy, overly heated debate. I don't have patience for those)


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

Scarecrow793 said:


> ISFJ- Campus Evangelical.


furthest from the truth for me, im not religious. I was just quiet, got average grades and tended to hang out with the non-preppy non-goody two shoes crowd.


----------



## ardentauthor

This thread made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo

Kayness said:


> there's this as well (blah blah blah, wont let me post links yet)
> 
> edit: OP, I like yours better


I'd like to fix some things from that list from my own experience:

ESTJ: the bully who's not that smart 
ENTJ: the bully who's actually pretty smart *(So true. This was me at times of getting angry because of another classmate's: 1. incompetence 2. stupidity 3. douche-bag-ness for no reason. Though if you have a good reason to brag/be an asshole, you deserve that pride.)*

ISTP: the quiet but cool guy who's really good at sports
INTP: the math and science genius *(Eh I'd just say "smart pothead")*

ESFJ: helpful and organized girls who are very affectionate and conform to every social standard *(the ESFJs I know are very close-minded, stubborn and neurotic though...)*
ENFJ: like ESFJ, + creativity, - conformity *(I saw them as natural leaders)
*
ISFP: the nice guy/girl who's incredibly good at art
INFP: quiet goth people that take honors English and love writing

ESTP: the outgoing jock whom some people love and others hate
ESFP: the student wearing flashy clothes and getting bad grades *(yeah, I never get along with my polar opposite.)*

ISTJ: the straight A student who follows all the rules and gets annoyed when others don't
ISFJ: same as ISTJ, except they're more forgiving when you don't follow the rules

ENTP: the weird & crazy guy that challenges his teachers and argues a lot with others
ENFP: the silly person/goofball that's fun to be around for some reason *(annoying sometimes though)*

INTJ: the guy who knows everything about something and nothing about anything else *( edit: who knows everything about something and more than you do about everything else* lol, just slightly exaggerating. )*
INFJ: the peer mediation students who resemble the school counselors *(same description as INFP would work too)*

That being said, I think I've made a record amount of enemies already on just my 3rd post! Do I get a prize?


----------



## killerB

Hmmmm, I don't fit any of the teenege types for INFJ. I was actually very quiet, New Wave(now Emo/Goth) always in dark colors, trying to avoid everyone. I never ever raised my voice, but I think that was more from my father wanting me to be neither seen nor heard, than from my personality type. I was mostly a loner, and I listened to heavy metal and wrote dark poetry. I was one of the biggest Si-Fi /Dungeons and Dragons nerds ever. I was good friends with all the nerdy geeky guys, but few people knew it at the time. Highschool was a very overwhelming time for me.


----------



## RobynC

*ENTJ- Salutatorian, overachieving asshole.*
I was an early admissions student, and some people _did_ consider me to be an asshole for the following reasons
1.) Being socially inept and not the most empathetic, I sometimes offended people
2.) In response to people spreading rumors about me, picking on me, I'd go out and throw em a beating

*ENFJ- Valedictorian, soccer team captain.*
I was the captain of the girl's basketball team

*ENFP- class clown.*
I was a class clown


----------



## SilentScream

ENFJ's are class president material ... maybe ... many usually are.

But not this one. 

Though I could have been. 

But I didn't care less. I was happier just *knowing* that I could be popular and all that jazz and therefore I attempted not to be .. I just became popular without wanting it. 

I had a good group of friends and we had much more fun terrorizing the *other* popular kids by stealing their thunder whenever we wanted.


----------



## Zeptometer

okay, I can't think of stereotypes for all the types, but here's my shot. This is based off of my experiences, omitting anything I think is just an exception.

Bad Stereotype/Good Stereotype

ESFJ- The Queen Bee/That Smiling Face Every Morning
ISFJ- The Worker Bee/That Person Who You Can Tell Anything
ESTP- The Serial Dater/That person who's cooler than everyone
ISTP- The Windbag/Mr. Superchill
ISFP- Mr. Frowny/The Buddy
ENTJ- The Robot with no emotions/The full-blown King of School
INTJ- The Mentally-Ill one/(Okay, there's no positive stereotype for them, but I love my INTJ girlfriend, so note that I'd give a positive one if I could think of any)
ENTP- The Obnoxious One/"He is the most interesting man in the world..."
INFP- The Emo Kid/The Nicest Person in the world
ENFP- The Neurotic One/The one that makes you feel better
ESFP- The Drama Queen/ The one Everyone knows and loves
INFJ- (IDK)/The Most generous person ever.


----------



## Moss Icon

randomcouchpotato said:


> I laughed at how perfectly these fit my dad (ENTJ) my brother (ESFP) and my close friend (INFJ) but the INFP and ISFP stereotypes seem reversed to me because I (INFP) am more of a dark, troubled soul while my mom (ISFP) was an art nerd through high school and university.


I agree. I'd say the ISFP is more the art nerd, the photography club member, the kinda fringe weirdo who's very creative. INFP seems more like the misunderstood, brooding misfit to me.


----------



## sleepingdragon83

I was a loner who had few friends but was involved in two high school musicals. I was also very much into art, though I wasn't particularly good at it. Haha.


----------



## Moss Icon

sleepingdragon83 said:


> I was a loner who had few friends but was involved in two high school musicals. I was also very much into art, though I wasn't particularly good at it. Haha.


I started reading this and just after getting to the word "musicals" I thought "sounds like an ISFP" so looked across at your profile and....!


----------



## Pinkie Pie

I'm not a class clown, I'm more like a... socialite? IDK... I just know everyone. And I don't really mouth out in class... I'm more attentive, but I guess I always have a funny (at least to me) comment to say under my breath if need be...


----------



## AimfortheBrain

kittychris07 said:


> I am an ISFJ, and I was the socially awkward person who studied my head off and didn't have a life. Though I was at a magnet school and many of the kids were far more intelligent than I was, I think I had the top GPA in my class when I graduated. My magnet school (within the regular high school) didn't rank people, but some of the students at the school saw a list of people's GPAs where they forgot to take out the magnet school kids within the high school. They told me I had the top one. But I think i would have been better off as an individual if I had been better-rounded and engaged in more activities though, so highest GPA at a cost.


This is exactly me too!


----------



## ohlizzie

ENTJ- Salutatorian, overachieving asshole. 

LOOOOL. True. Although in my school the ENTJ was also the class president and much beloved (think he was borderline F though) and the ESTJ was the true overachieving asshole/future banker.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Overachieving asshole I can accept, but salutatorian??


----------



## AbioticPrime

Mr. Limpopo said:


> I'd like to fix some things from that list from my own experience:
> 
> ESTJ: the bully who's not that smart
> ENTJ: the bully who's actually pretty smart *(So true. This was me at times of getting angry because of another classmate's: 1. incompetence 2. stupidity 3. douche-bag-ness for no reason. Though if you have a good reason to brag/be an asshole, you deserve that pride.)*
> 
> ISTP: the quiet but cool guy who's really good at sports
> INTP: the math and science genius *(Eh I'd just say "smart pothead")*
> 
> ESFJ: helpful and organized girls who are very affectionate and conform to every social standard *(the ESFJs I know are very close-minded, stubborn and neurotic though...)*
> ENFJ: like ESFJ, + creativity, - conformity *(I saw them as natural leaders)
> *
> ISFP: the nice guy/girl who's incredibly good at art
> INFP: quiet goth people that take honors English and love writing
> 
> ESTP: the outgoing jock whom some people love and others hate
> ESFP: the student wearing flashy clothes and getting bad grades *(yeah, I never get along with my polar opposite.)*
> 
> ISTJ: the straight A student who follows all the rules and gets annoyed when others don't
> ISFJ: same as ISTJ, except they're more forgiving when you don't follow the rules
> 
> ENTP: the weird & crazy guy that challenges his teachers and argues a lot with others
> ENFP: the silly person/goofball that's fun to be around for some reason *(annoying sometimes though)*
> 
> INTJ: the guy who knows everything about something and nothing about anything else *( edit: who knows everything about something and more than you do about everything else* lol, just slightly exaggerating. )*
> INFJ: the peer mediation students who resemble the school counselors *(same description as INFP would work too)*
> 
> That being said, I think I've made a record amount of enemies already on just my 3rd post! Do I get a prize?


This one seems a lot more accurate.

Though I'm not sure about ISFJs scoring straight As -- in my experience they struggle more than most academically.


----------



## starshipuk

People probably THOUGHT I was a secret stoner, though in reality, I wasn't. I was just a lazy smartass who didn't do homework and talked back to the teacher all the time. 

In junior year I started actually working became more of a teacher's pet, because they all loved how smart I was. I would use my study hall period to go in their classroom and "work" - aka using their computers to research completely unrelated subjects. Somehow, they had no idea. I especially excelled in English, chemistry, art, and web design.

I would skip lunch to go to the library, which probably solidified my reputation as 'that weird girl who never talks,' and whenever I did interact with people, it was usually the ACTUAL stoners, because they were pretty interesting, for the most part.

And for some reason, a lot of people thought I was from England.


----------



## Coburn

INFJ = person who stays in the art room during lunch

ESFP = social butterfly

INTJ = the one who wears Neo's jacket from the Matrix but argues against conformity and general social media

INTP = the one who secretly works for Wikipedia at night


...I'll think of more as they come.


----------



## jdbullet23

lol this whole list made me laugh. While I'm not really the ESTP stereotype, I know an ENTJ girl who fits the overachieving asshole description perfectly.! God I can't stand her ...


----------



## Elyasis

High school was so underwhelming. I was the sneak attack specialist. No one really paid any attention to me until they wanted help with schoolwork. At that point they were greatly surprised when the mostly quiet girl would look them in the eye unflinchingly and tell them to piss off. I shocked so many people, they honestly expected me to be some easily cowed stuttering wreck of a person because I wasn't socially invested in various cliques. Even my own friends had trouble dealing with my persona. I was never lonely in my own company and yet people thought I needed to socialize more so I would get swamped by people (NFs mostly) trying to soften me up. I was very opinionated and never backed down. All the teachers loved me but were concerned that I didn't try harder. The fact is I knew I could pass with a decent GPA by applying myself only the barest amount. I did that easily and spent the rest of the time pursuing shit I actually cared about. (Gaming/Choir/Writing/Internet)


----------



## Worriedfunction

I had a vile time at school, in fact I WAS vile and made it so. I have no idea what was wrong with me as a child, but I would lash out, nearly always in a physical manner, if anyone invaded my personal space. I just couldn't relate to anyone and everyone around me believed I had some sort of psychosis, even the other kids, though I will admit most of them didn't understand the terms as they just listened to their parents.

I got into so many fights....and even now, looking back, I have no idea why. If I tell this to people who meet me now, they cannot even concieve that I was like that.

I was tested for autism multiple times and every time they said nope.


----------



## Iridescent

Elyasis said:


> High school was so underwhelming. I was the sneak attack specialist. No one really paid any attention to me until they wanted help with schoolwork. At that point they were greatly surprised when the mostly quiet girl would look them in the eye unflinchingly and tell them to piss off.


This describes me perfectly, I remember one time I was in a computer class and everyone was asked to complete a worksheet on MS Word. So I opened up the file and started writing; after I had completed the first question I noticed that the kid next to me (think he's an ESTJ, but an extremely lazy one, extremely funny though) was copying me word for word. And I just look at him jokingly and get back to answering the second question. Again, I complete it and look back; his screen was filled with the same words I had just wrote. So I decide to relax for a few seconds; he stops typing. It's pretty obvious by now that he knows that I know what he was doing and he wants me to just let him carry on. At this point I switch my font size to 72 and start typing in capitals the words "I DON'T F*CKING KNOW". Instantly he starts calling out to the teacher and grabs my keyboard. I'm trying to erase the letters whilst he's trying to stop me, and we both turn into total ESFPs and end up shouting and laughing so loud that the entire class turns to look at us. I finally managed to delete the sentence I just wrote and turn back to find the teacher standing behind me, laughing her ass off. We spend the next minute or so laughing about what just happened with the five or so people surrounding us but then I just go back to my normal loner self and resume completing the worksheet like nothing had happened. :tongue:


----------



## Vermillion

Haha this is perfect! Everything from the "gamer" to "unpopular nerd" to "knows everything about something and nothing about anything else" fits so well.


----------



## Koen_S

Earth mother? I think I prefer earth father instead xd Anyway it does fit me.


----------



## Bass0129

Elyasis said:


> High school was so underwhelming. I was the sneak attack specialist. No one really paid any attention to me until they wanted help with schoolwork. At that point they were greatly surprised when the mostly quiet girl would look them in the eye unflinchingly and tell them to piss off. I shocked so many people, they honestly expected me to be some easily cowed stuttering wreck of a person because I wasn't socially invested in various cliques. Even my own friends had trouble dealing with my persona. I was never lonely in my own company and yet people thought I needed to socialize more so I would get swamped by people (NFs mostly) trying to soften me up. I was very opinionated and never backed down. All the teachers loved me but were concerned that I didn't try harder. The fact is I knew I could pass with a decent GPA by applying myself only the barest amount. I did that easily and spent the rest of the time pursuing shit I actually cared about. (Gaming/Choir/Writing/Internet)


You realize that may be sociopathic behavior hahaha?


----------



## Elyasis

Bass0129 said:


> You realize that may be sociopathic behavior hahaha?


Which part? I questioned it for a time but I don't think I'm heartless enough for being a true sociopath.


----------



## mrgreendots

Scarecrow793 said:


> ENTJ- Salutatorian, overachieving asshole.


I couldn't have said it better!! (note, my hostility towards ENTJs comes from having one as a teacher and I'm not too fond of most teachers in general.)

I've got some to add on, although I haven't met some of the types so these are just what I imagine them to be like.

ESFP - The ADHD kid
INFP - The one whose fashion makes others go : "She....wait..wha?"
INFJ - The one with the extreme obsessions that change every few days
ISFP - The one who's most likely to climb things to get away from people (don't ask where this comes from)
INTJ - The one who makes mini robots on the sidelines in gym
ENFP - The one whose conversations no one really follows but others hang around anyway. 
ISFJ - The quiet one who seems to judge everyone from a distance
- or the one with the personal bubble the size of Russia


----------



## mielesaur

Scarecrow793 said:


> ENFP- class clown.


I'm cool with this.


----------



## deftonePassenger

Scarecrow793 said:


> ENFJ- Valedictorian, soccer team captain.


I wonder if my sister is an ENFJ, cause she was both of these things xD


----------



## caraez

mrgreendots said:


> INFP - The one whose fashion makes others go : "She....wait..wha?"


The only reason I know how to dress okay is because my ESTP sister never hesitated to tell me I didn't match, haha. I'm still a pretty quirky dresser. I like unique clothes. But when I don't feel like putting the effort in, I do dress generically.

As for art geek, I was honestly more of a ninja art geek. It wasn't what I was known for, especially since my main medium is writing. Since there's a lot of disagreement about the 'art geek' stereotype, how about 'hipster?' 

Think about it: especially in high school, when we haven't matured up yet, INFPs tend to be extremely individualist. They dress uniquely and want to be different from everyone else. Some of us even get self-righteous. The only problem is that NTs also have strong tendencies to be hipster, from what I've observed in high school. (The ENTJ was basically their leader).

Another option: 'the quiet activist', which fits in more ways than one.


________________________

Here goes irrelevant reflection on my role in high school:

In high school, I was definitely the sweet, quirky, well-liked one - no one had anything against me. I was always up for listening and a happy conversation when it was initiated. I also spoke up for people when they were being dissed by the group I happened to be sitting in. I was considered smart and helpful, and I was always ready to help someone understand something. I also gained some fame through a class everyone had to take called "Theory of Knowledge" which may as well have been called "A class designed to make Ns happy and Ss miserable" because I spoke up a lot in that class and was basically a genius in it. 

But I was also considered largely unapproachable on a more social basis. Not that they didn't want to talk to me, but they stopped trying and forgot I was there for the following reason: It was a small class, and when I was an underclassman, I was convinced that if I spoke to people they would be annoyed by me, so I just kinda ignored people even when they'd previously initiated conversation. I was also very quiet and when I did try to say hi, they usually didn't hear me and I felt too foolish to try it again, haha.

I ended up isolating myself pretty well and by the time I'd realized what I'd done, it was too late to change it for the most part. My junior and senior year, though, I did manage to make some surprising friends and aquantinces and I'm really excited to be more social in college and get to know a lot of awesome people, and be more involved in the social life there. I think that will be my time to shine. Honestly, I kinda just want to be loved. ^_^


----------



## reckful

Which type is most likely to be a stereotypical in-group/out-group-enforcing "mean girl"? A dark-side ENFJ?

You might say, wait a minute, F's tend to be nicer to people than T's, so a T would be more likely; but I think there's a reason it's more of a female phenomenon, and I think F's a part of it. Mean girls are very people/social-oriented in their way.


----------



## lboogy85

I was popular by association in high school. People often came to me with their problems and I would listen and give advice. I was often on the honor roll but when I wasn't it's because I didn't feel like doing my homework or didn't understand the point of some classes or work. My favorite classes were PE especially when we would do dance, and science. I also liked floral design and criminal law but maybe that was only because my friends and I would goof off in there. I was in student counsel, the black student union and went a summer camp as my extracurricular activities. I worked at Kroger so I could afford to buy myself clothing. I guess that paid off because I learned how to budget money and I got best dressed. I was way more popular in college based on my personality rather than hanging out with popular people. I genuinely took an interested in people and learning. I have video games but, I don't consider myself a gamer. I think serious gaming is a waste of time and energy. My ENfP ex was way into videos games. He even drove 800 miles to go to a gaming convention. What a waste of gas...Maybe I'm not an INTJ...


----------



## lboogy85

Endless Sorcerer said:


> Now for what they most likely got in trouble for in school (feel free to edit this as you please)
> 
> ESTJ -
> ISTJ - Nothing, it would be against the rules.
> ESFJ -
> ISFJ -
> 
> ESTP - Bullying
> ISTP - Drug use
> ESFP - Causing drama
> ISFP - Carving dicks into the bathroom stalls
> 
> ENFJ - Manipulating people to do their bidding
> INFJ -
> ENFP - Sexual harassment
> INFP - Cutting class
> 
> ENTJ - Blackmailing students
> INTJ - Putting viruses on the school's Mac computers just to prove it's possible.
> ENTP - Arguing with the teacher (and being right)
> INTP - Telling people to kill themselves


This is awesome. INTJ probably would put viruses on the computer to prove it's possible but we would not do it to be malicious. ENFPs are sexual harrassers and molesters


----------



## lboogy85

Zeptometer said:


> okay, I can't think of stereotypes for all the types, but here's my shot. This is based off of my experiences, omitting anything I think is just an exception.
> 
> Bad Stereotype/Good Stereotype
> 
> ESFJ- The Queen Bee/That Smiling Face Every Morning
> ISFJ- The Worker Bee/That Person Who You Can Tell Anything
> ESTP- The Serial Dater/That person who's cooler than everyone
> ISTP- The Windbag/Mr. Superchill
> ISFP- Mr. Frowny/The Buddy
> ENTJ- The Robot with no emotions/The full-blown King of School
> INTJ- The Mentally-Ill one/(Okay, there's no positive stereotype for them, but I love my INTJ girlfriend, so note that I'd give a positive one if I could think of any)
> ENTP- The Obnoxious One/"He is the most interesting man in the world..."
> INFP- The Emo Kid/The Nicest Person in the world
> ENFP- The Neurotic One/The one that makes you feel better
> ESFP- The Drama Queen/ The one Everyone knows and loves
> INFJ- (IDK)/The Most generous person ever.


If you love her why can't you find a positive stereotype for her? ENFP- the one who exaggerates everything/the one who pretends they have no issues and can get everyone to believe them.


----------



## themartyparade

I was the jackass who always got into trouble.

Also the skate/punk kid. Which was frowned upon by ze immigrants. "You're black, Y U NO LISTEN TO HIPHOP!??"


----------



## KateMarie999

I think ENFP would be that person who gets all the leads in the school plays but doesn't cause drama. That was me in high school, or would have been if I'd joined the drama club earlier (didn't get leads til junior year).


----------



## Planisphere

_Now _I know why I've always liked INTJs! Gamers ftw! And yes, the ENTP stereotype definitely fits me, as well as the ISTJ stereotype of one kid I knew in junior high. Oh, and yes... I definitely argued with the teacher. One tried to tell us that Berlin was in Russia - the teacher argued with me until she looked at the map, then she just told me not to talk back at her like that again.


----------



## Kuthtuk

I'll say it from an ENTP perspective.

ESTJ- Guy that handles money in the School bazaar.
ISTJ- Asian nerd.
ESFJ- Class representative douchebag lover.
ISFJ- Hot church girl. 

ESTP- Good with girls, has been in fights has a pack of cigarettes at all times. Douche bag
ISTP- Surfer girl who never delivers homework but kicks ass in class projects. 
ESFP- Has F¨&(ed everybody and everything. 
ISFP- Slipknot misunderstood girl.

ENFJ- Has a band and does well with grades never eats meat. 
INFJ- The quiet girl that stands-out in a very large girl group, nobody knows her name.
ENFP- Funny dude, teaches half the school to drink.
INFP- Cries at bad grades and will cry at graduation day. 

ENTJ- The guy who begins and ends the semester with the exact same pencil pen and eraser. 
INTJ- The guy who pokes you in the middle of a lecture and whispers "She talking bullshit, it's all wrong". 
ENTP- Night before test goes for drinks gets home at 3 in the morning watches anime until 4 am, gets at least a B+.
INTP- Best damn video game player and connoisseur.


----------



## lboogy85

I can see ENFJs getting the lead in the play. The ENFJs I know are very focused and driven and slightly showy.


----------



## Eleven

I can't speak for the other types up there, but I was definitely the INFJ "earth mother" though I don't know if I would call myself an earth mother per se lol. I was friends with people from all kinds of different groups, and many people who would never get along with each other seemed to really like me. (I was friends with some people who, for reasons I will never understand, actually hated other people I was also friends with haha.) I had a lot of people in high school tell me that I was their best friend/only friend/the chillest/nicest person they knew/the only person who knew/understood them... That being said, the friends whom I felt really knew me could be counted on one hand...


----------



## NuthatchXi

Kuthtuk said:


> INFJ- The quiet girl that stands-out in a very large girl group, nobody knows her name.


Lol! Yeah, close enough. Though I didn't have much patience for large groups, even then. But—liked and respected well enough in some vague sense, yet unobtrusive to the point of being overlooked by most people—oh, yes. That fits my high school experience (and I was homeschooled.) Being college age, and going to the college I do, is so much better. :laughing:


----------



## ilphithra

I was (and still am, 20 years on) a Goth... though I don't think it has anything to do with being an INTJ...


----------



## The Nightingale

I wasn't popular in high school at all. In fact, most kids thought I was weird, because I was VERY insecure (sometimes this comes to surface even today) and thus behaved rather awkward. I got bullied a lot, too, because I didn't know how to defend myself. 

I was never a follower, even though it might have helped me get through highschool.

Teachers loved me, though (well, most of them - I loved arguing with those who I thought were treating us unfairly or were just plain wrong), which was also due to the fact that, although being laughed at for it a lot, I always had a well structured opinion on things and I never held back with it. I was one of the best students as well.

EDIT: The conclusion is, that none of those "high-school-stereotypes" fit me. Probably because my personality (whatever part of it) wasn't yet developed very well.


----------



## sarakmiti

Oh high school!

In high school:

-I would take part in mathematics competitions (every year actually)

-yes I was a nerd and i had good grades. never had difficulty with lessons

-I would suck at sports. LIKE VERY MUCH. i'd always ask the teacher to not play volleyball or whatever. argh

-We were a small school so people would know my name but i used to keep to a small group. I wasn't especially good at initiating conversations or keeping them. I'd sometimes even be awkward. (i was even more awkward at elementary school. like the telling jokes that are only funny to me kind of awkward... also flirting was a huge issue i was so shy til 8th grade) I wasn't reserved. Just awkward. I wasn't...smooth. 

-I had an emo-goth-punk period. Idk why 

-I was the opposite of 'rebel'. I had no problem with rules at school. My classmates would 'rebel' about having exams or having to wear a uniform while id think that that's just a part of the system which i couldn't change so i wouldn't even start bothering to. It would be a loss of time plus they'd call my parents  I'd also never openly question a teacher. still dont.

Now im less awkward and more confident.


----------



## lostintranslationn

hahahahaah this is awesome.


----------



## alexibaka

Im an INFP and I was in all of the honors classes, though I was constantly wondering why I never fit in with that group... Eventually I started hanging out with the ISTP/INTP punk rock types and became much more outgoing


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

MissJordan said:


> I was a gamer, hated school and enjoyed teasing people and I was -- as a result -- not unpopular.
> 
> But, I did some things and pissed some people off and lost my position of popularity.


About time I saw an INTJ/INTP who hated school. Assuming you're talking about high school, right? Because I am in high school right now, and it's a bit of a bitch. I don't feel any intellectual satisfaction from mindless reiteration of formulas, facts, and definitions. 

Anyways, I want to get into gaming, because I never got much into it during my elementary and middle school years. Any advice?


----------



## ankora

I was never much of a gamer, but my brother (who also tests as an INTJ) is one. I leaned more towards the ISTJ teacher's pet stereotype, probably because I tend to flip-flop between the two; I wasn't an exact favorite, but most of the teachers generally like me (I think) because I stayed quiet and did my work without being disruptive. The stereotype for the ENTJ was right for my class, though, since I'm pretty sure our valedictorian was one.


----------



## Lunaena

I am the bookworm.


----------



## spookyfornever

I am a mix of the teacher's pet, the genius, the emo kid, the class clown, the loner, the helpful kid, and the slacker.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Eh, I don't really fit into any stereotype because I just don't like school. I find my classes useless and my peers asinine. I have top grades, take AP classes, and have stellar standardized test scores. I do some clubs but only because it looks good for college. I'm really good in all my courses, even math and science which I generally don't like. I used to freak out about school constantly but with medication I've calmed down, and now do the minimum amount of effort to get an A, which is usually none. That being said, there's a tad bit of resentment from others because I don't necessarily try. If I gave a lot of effort I would have perfect grades, but I'm lazy. I'm pretty quite, but not out of personal preference. I was made fun of as a kid, so now it's second nature to stay quiet and be as nice to everyone as possible so you aren't bullied. I am pretty friendly with everyone but not necessarily friends - I think my classmates are pretty stupid so I try not to interact with them. A lot of people are surprised to find out how cynical, harsh, and sarcastic I can be, because I mostly keep it to myself.


----------



## Endologic

ESFJ: Popular stupid girl (and her friends)
ESFP: Party girl, ESTJ's bitchy girlfriend
ESTJ: Jock, popular guy, playboy
ESTP: Popular guy, average guy
ISFJ: Shy girl, ESFJ's best friend
ISFP: Artist, ESFP's best friend
ISTJ: Nerd (dork)/teacher's pet
ISTP: Bookworm (female), Goth dude, normal guy
ENFJ: Class President, class clown
ENFP: Hippie, popular happy weirdo
ENTJ: Smart funny guy (and asshole)
ENTP: Social genius, Geek
INFJ: Emo kid, rebel
INFP: Shy girl, stoner
INTJ: Smart nerd/geek
INTP: Class Genius, Gamer (me lol)

Note: Average guy and normal guy are the same.


----------



## MysticMind

I seriously didn't associate with any specific group. I guess from an outside perspective I might have been thought of as the quite artistic kid who wore dark/neutral clothing. I could pretty much get along with anyone, but I mostly just kept to myself. I had one close friend who I still talk to on occasion, but that was about it. I did such a good job being invisible that if I ever go to a high school reunion (not going to happen), I doubt anyone would remember me. lol


----------



## Endologic

Lol I can't believe you are an INTP. I am an INTP and I'm the class-genius, the rebel, the delinquent.
How can an INTP be the teacher's pet? IMPOSSIBLE. Take the test again, because that is simply a contradiction by default. If you are the teacher's pet, you aren't INTP. INTPs are chaotic, not lawful.


----------



## Endologic

melisanddre said:


> Eh, I don't really fit into any stereotype because I just don't like school. I find my classes useless and my peers asinine. I have top grades, take AP classes, and have stellar standardized test scores. I do some clubs but only because it looks good for college. I'm really good in all my courses, even math and science which I generally don't like. I used to freak out about school constantly but with medication I've calmed down, and now do the minimum amount of effort to get an A, which is usually none. That being said, there's a tad bit of resentment from others because I don't necessarily try. If I gave a lot of effort I would have perfect grades, but I'm lazy. I'm pretty quite, but not out of personal preference. I was made fun of as a kid, so now it's second nature to stay quiet and be as nice to everyone as possible so you aren't bullied. I am pretty friendly with everyone but not necessarily friends - I think my classmates are pretty stupid so I try not to interact with them. A lot of people are surprised to find out how cynical, harsh, and sarcastic I can be, because I mostly keep it to myself.


You know, we'd be great friends. We have quite much in common about school. I'm lazy as hell but I get good grades, and I hate school too. The difference is, you're an antisocial Extrovert and I'm a social Introvert.
*You got the E__J, I got the I__P, let's make lots of money. *


----------



## Zyranne

I'm the creepy/snobbish-looking quiet girl that no one wants to approach.


----------



## Adena

I'm the slightly nerdy, overly friendly and helpful girl who has unique views about things and draws really good  Highschool is doing fine for me, socially wise xD


----------



## JTHearts

I'm an ESFJ and I was the biggest loser in the school. I had no friends and nobody wanted me around


----------



## Mair

It's true that I was kind of the "teacher's pet"....


----------



## bearlybreathing

ESFP and I was the kid that looked like she clearly wanted to kill everyone around her including herself inside the classroom, but in the halls or during clubs and sports I'd be skipping and singing and loving. If you saw me in my English class you'd say I was a psychopath, if you saw me in track you'd say I was the most energetic, excitable, child-like creature you'd ever see. Teachers would see me practicing inside with the team in winter and the next day they'd ask me if I had a twin  No, I'm just really miserable in your class and can't find a way to make myself sit through it and act like I enjoy it.


----------



## Ninjaws

INTJ. I came and went without saying a word. Did my work without making a fuss. Later on when I got a few friends I got a bit more disruptive in class, but I always made sure not to tick the teacher off. (having a teacher by your side is always an advantage)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISTP. I'm a mixture of nuts.

Nerdy (I love reading and I also look like one) / Arty-farty person / Teacher's pet ( only for certain subjects in school ) / Loser with no friends but still well-known.


----------



## Harizu

Scarecrow793 said:


> ISFP- Graffiti artist/ Rebel.
> INFP- art geek.
> INTJ- Gamer.
> ENTP- popular nerd.


These are describe me to some extent.
But ENTP is the most accurate. Definitely.


----------



## Judson Joist

Scarecrow793 said:


> teacher's pet, class clown, art geek, gamer


At various micro-epochs of my time in the public education gulag, I was one or more of these at any given time. Teacher's pet in elementary. Class clown pretty much throughout ('Killer Klowns from Outer Space' is one of my favorite movies). Art geek pretty much throughout, but especially in high school and college (though I was really into the artwork of Stephen Gammell as per 'Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark' in elementary and middle school). Gamer pretty much throughout, but especially in high school and college. Got into the whole LAN party scene in 1997 and it became our get-together "tradition" (for lack of a better term) up until roughly 2010. My posse and I have all been wanting to reinstate LAN parties as our standard get-together modus operandi for some years now.

One day, when I was in - I wanna say 1st or 2nd grade, so this would have been the mid to late '80s - I was reading my favorite book at recess. It was a 1970s-issue Old Dominion marine biology textbook that my mom had given me. Yes, I read it for fun because it fascinated me. Stereotypical INTJ is stereotypical. So anyway, a female teacher (not to imply that her gender mattered at this juncture) saw me reading it at recess, so she took it away and forced me to play basketball with some other kids. Looking back on it now, I would assume that the idea was to "socialize" me, but it backfired. Firstly, I had no natural aptitude for sports, and at that time, didn't know anything about basketball (despite being a Hoosier, born and bred). Secondly, the other kids resented by presence because it interfered with whatever it was that they perceived as the "natural order" of things in their little microcosm. On some meta-intuitive level, I felt it too, like a tremor in the Force, which is why I can metacognitively reminisce about it now. I think I got the book back, but I don't clearly remember.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Emologic said:


> You know, we'd be great friends. We have quite much in common about school. I'm lazy as hell but I get good grades, and I hate school too. The difference is, you're an antisocial Extrovert and I'm a social Introvert.
> *You got the E__J, I got the I__P, let's make lots of money. *


erc2: let's do this. do you want to go into election fraud or high-level art heists?


----------



## LarryL

ESFP - The guy who turns up at parties/clubs. Standing in the middle and dancing like a man on fire while you notice everyone around you is forming a huge circle, chanting your name. Then you feel your stamina fading away as you still try to dance, and finally you just break down and leave the circle

Also, for some reason I show strong ENFP vibes as well (I always get it on all personality tests while I still show a lot of ESFP signs..?) - so class clown is pretty true for me as well x)


----------



## Darkbloom

I don't think I fit a particular stereotype,but I was definitely a bit annoying to my peers,now I realize how people probably disliked me lol
Like,I guess I acted a bit like "popular" girl but I was more shy and I hung out with a couple of people who were more like good,shy girl stereotype and I was a bit of teacher's pet even though I really didn't try to be but I had that mature, teacher vibe,like I was on their side rather than students',which makes sense since I really liked seeing dumb,arrogant kids get in trouble for things they've done XD
Teachers liked and trusted me no matter what and some people were probably mad at how much I could get away with.

Would that be some sort of teacher's mean pet? XD


----------



## xForgottenOne

I think INTP is more of a gamer and INTJ a mathalete.


----------



## Summer_Girl

"Earth Mother" ...I like it. ;-)


----------



## dracula

I guess an ENTP can be a popular nerd but what about when they are placed in a class that is more or less selective meaning that not everyone just walks in? In my case it happened more or less so that I was a somewhat popular troll who was all bullshit and no work and people were actually surprised to find out that I had brains and was capable of much more than it seemed (especially as I spent most of my high school with an ENTJ so I guess the contrast was too much for people to handle). 

It depends a lot on the environment though, in our class the ESFJs have not gained very notable popularity due to their thinking being so different from the majority.


----------



## trey4l

I'm pretty sure most ENTJ's don't really care about school. That does not mean they won't look for things to learn elsewhere. However usually they don't see the purpose in what they are currently doing. I maintain my grades. Make sure I'm doing decent so I don't have to listen to my parents complain.


----------



## kinkaid

Ninjaws said:


> INTJ. I came and went without saying a word. Did my work without making a fuss. Later on when I got a few friends I got a bit more disruptive in class, but I always made sure not to tick the teacher off. (having a teacher by your side is always an advantage)


Wow, this is hits home. In HS everyone knew my name, only a handful of people actually knew who I was. Never struggled intellectually or academically in high school or any other grade. With the help of a few new friends sophomore year, the rebellion inside my head was brought into reality. Sophomore and part of junior year I rebelled against everything, but never got in trouble...or never got caught. 

My teachers loved me because I could always make them laugh. At that time I didn't really see teachers as human beings...They were like a different species. Seeing them laugh so hard that their face hurts oddly humanized them. My friends thought I was hilarious, everyone else thought I was weird in a non-dangerous, non-creepy way...I remember a lot of people wanting to copy my answers/homework/papers. It was a sad day when I realized that is why the "hot" girls sat by me in class.


----------



## shameless

The stand out ENTJ in my school slept in class and yet still pulled straight As. Every now and then he would have a smartass remark to other students or teachers usually contradicting them (this always made me chuckle).


----------



## M_RN

ISFJ valedictorian here. (College)


----------



## AdroElectro

*reads title, thinks to self "well I was the class clown, let's see what he put for ENFPs?"*

ENFP- class clown

Perfection.


----------



## Mean Aunt Seena

The ENTP description pretty much applies to ENTJs, too, except we tend to run for office and volunteer for specific clubs for very opportunistic reasons. At least that's what I was like in high school, and that's what my other ENTJ friends were like, too. My grades weren't that spectacular because I couldn't get along with all my teachers (big surprise), but my SATs were off the charts. Lots of friends in school (mostly for being a class clown notorious for antagonizing certain hated teachers) and I still keep in touch with them to this day. Nearly 30 years after graduation, the most popular ENTP had managed to infuriate pretty much everyone from high school by the last reunion. I talked to her this morning, and she's pretty mellow now. I'm one of the few who still keeps contact.

The valedictorian was an ISTP female. ENFJs never rank way up there because they don't take weighted AP courses, even though those little goody two-shoes filled the ranks of the NHS when I was in high school. I don't know about your school, but our junior year, a certain ESTJ started loading his activity sheet with all the necessary activities for college (Student Body President, Football Team, Basketball Team, etc.). He never had any interest in them before that. Not judging... just stating the facts. The most hilarious one on the OP was the ISFJ - yes, we had that one. She's now a big time lesbian. Just thinking about all her Bible thumping in high school makes me laugh now.


----------



## throughtheroses

These gave me a laugh.  I was the co-president of my school's art club, after all.


----------



## Lone Adventurer

Scarecrow793 said:


> INFJ- Earth Mother.


Huh?


----------



## Docta_Phreak

I don't think most INTPs are _secretly_ stoners...

:crazy:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Guess I was closer to ESTP, being a porn and memes dealer. Well, media in general. Broadband internet only started emerging during that time, and it so happened I was the only who had ADSL.


----------



## 318138

I went to one of the most (if not _the_ most) academically selective and demanding high schools in Melbourne, so needless to say everyone at school, regardless of their MBTI, is nerdy in some way. XD. Our school was (and still is) known as one of the 'Five Schools For Nerds' of Melbourne.


_Based on my four years of personal experience at MacRobertson Nerds' High School_

*ESTP:* The nerd that wants to be a gangster

*ESTJ:* The nerd who has potential to become prime minister

*ESFP:* The nerd who does not wear glasses or contacts

*ESFJ:* The nerd who gets top grades and loves helping everyone with their maths homework.

*ENTP:* The nerd who was also extremely cool and popular (as mentioned by the OP)

*ENTJ:* The nerd who tried to become school captain, house captain, and sports captain in one year

*ENFP:* The nerd that has an obsession with geeky fandoms, but still has a social life.

*ENFJ:* The one who was not a nerd - convinced everyone to do her homework for her. Had potential to become one though

*INFJ:* The quiet nerd who likes to smile at everyone she meets, if she bothers to look up from her psychology textbook.

*INFP:* The part-time nerd, part-time geek.

*INTJ:* The full-time nerd.

*INTP:* The nerd that's only good at subjects she's interested in. Fails every other subject.

*ISTJ:* The boring nerd that gets consistent A+.

*ISTP:* The multitasker - can score a goal from the other end of the court while reading a science journal

*ISFJ:* The nerd who lives in constant fear that she won't gets into uni. Ends up studying biomedicine the number 1 uni in the country

*ISFP:* The nerd who doesn't need glasses but ends up wearing them anyway.


----------



## Aressini

I dunno, I think ENFP is more theatre nerd than class clown. 

That's probably just me though because I don't know any ENFP people irl besides myself.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I was the unpopular nobody. Maybe I was seen as a bit geeky. 
Or maybe seen as arrogant.
I've heard a lot of people think shy/quiet people are arrogant because we don't talk to people..


----------



## Mad Scientist

L'Empereur said:


> I was all of these.


Yeah, INTJs deserve a little bit more, they are usually more highly motivated than just being a gamer and would probably do a lot of intellectual activities. I think chess club captain is more precise.


----------



## edge magic

I was the class clown (ENFP), the one who teased and did the teachers crying, was a popular but nerdy (ENTP), often got in conflicts with other kids but had back up beacause I was popular, and was kinda close to get regulated.
Today I am more like the intj, 3 years later.


----------

